# Golfers in MX ?



## rotto (May 19, 2013)

We're considering making the move from US to MX - we're big golfers and wondered if there is much golf available to the average resident aside from the expensive "Resort courses?" Do they have many/any "Municipal" courses and where would we seek these out?

Thanks,

r


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

rotto said:


> We're considering making the move from US to MX - we're big golfers and wondered if there is much golf available to the average resident aside from the expensive "Resort courses?" Do they have many/any "Municipal" courses and where would we seek these out?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> r


Most of the golf courses in Mexico are private, and I say most because I'm not sure if there are public or municipal ones, as far as I know all of them are private


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

rotto said:


> We're considering making the move from US to MX - we're big golfers and wondered if there is much golf available to the average resident aside from the expensive "Resort courses?" Do they have many/any "Municipal" courses and where would we seek these out?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> r


I used to play a load of golf when dad was alive. However, I have not played in a while so these five public courses scattered around the countryside could be closed, but I am not sure - Cabo del Sol, Vista Vallarta, El Chameleon, El Tamarindo and Palmilla. Check them out on the internet.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

PanamaJack said:


> I used to play a load of golf when dad was alive. However, I have not played in a while so these five public courses scattered around the countryside could be closed, but I am not sure - Cabo del Sol, Vista Vallarta, El Chameleon, El Tamarindo and Palmilla. Check them out on the internet.


I've played Vista Vallarta and Tamarindo. And while you do not need a membership to play, they are not cheap. Rates are available on their Websites. I believe Colima has a reasonable municipal golf course as well as Guadalajara.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Try googling "public golf courses Mexico" or just "golf courses Mexico".

If you are in the process of narrowing down your intended destination, google "golf courses (location)".


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Try googling "public golf courses Mexico" or just "golf courses Mexico".
> 
> If you are in the process of narrowing down your intended destination, google "golf courses (location)".


Campos de golf en por zona


----------



## Mr Wahoo (Jan 9, 2012)

*Golf*



rotto said:


> We're considering making the move from US to MX - we're big golfers and wondered if there is much golf available to the average resident aside from the expensive "Resort courses?" Do they have many/any "Municipal" courses and where would we seek these out?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> r


Rotto, I dont know where you are moving. But we live in La Mision, and we have weekly skins games at Bajamar, Tiajuana cc, Ensenada cc, and Real del mar I believe. Hope that helps.


----------



## 101186 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Golfers in Mexico*

Guadalajara, the 2nd largest city in Mexico, has a number of public and private golf courses. The north shore area of Lake Chapala, Mexico's largest freshwater lake, has two private courses that offer daily as well as extended passes/memberships to the public. Prices are generally much lower than those in the coastal resort areas, and the year-round wonderful climate makes playing comfortable most of the time. There is a large English-speaking population of retirees in the area, so you are likely to meet golfers you can socialize with and learn more about the area from. Buena Suerte........Dutch


----------

